# Paying My Brother Back.... RIBS!!!!



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My brother drove out 5 hours to the farm to help me get my subfloor in the house, then helped me take down part of a big rotted tree... 

He's a smoked meat freak like I am, so I decided to have his family over for BBQ.

The old picnic fail safes to go along with it... all home made... Baked Beans, Mustard Tater Salad and Coleslaw...

Just thought I'd share a picture of the ribs... been smoking about 3 hours now... Will smoke another 4 hours or so, then go into foil with apple juice and cook two more hours, then come back out of the juice, then cook another hour or so with sauce on them... 

Here's the first picture.. I'll add more as they cook


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

My husband just brought a pork shoulder in from the smoker (it's been on there since 8 last night). My house smells like a barbecue joint!!

Those look awesome simi!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks... I almost thought about a shoulder too for some pulled pork... Sounds like you're in for a treat too... I love doing this, but seldom have the time...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Almost ready to simmer in apple juice and beer.....


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

He doesn't typically have the time either. He pulls an all nighter most of the time when he has cause to smoke something.

I'm a fan of the pork shoulders because I can keep my grocery budget in check despite the gigantic cut of meat. We paid $17 for an 11 lb pork shoulder, and it wasn't even on sale. Plus, no money eaten up on charcoal is a boon. The leftovers (which are inevitable) are awesome, too.

Here it is, all pulled up


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh man does that look good.. I'm thinking some Carolina style vinegar based sauce on that would be fantastic..


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm salivating and I just ate lunch! We love the Carolina vinegar based sauce too. Beautiful ribs too! Post a picture of your potato salad, I'm planning on making some later and I'm sure it will inspire me.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

OK... took you a picture... Nothing special, just good old fashioned mustard tater salad... taters, gerkin pickles and a lot of juice from them, celery, onion and pickle relish anbd a splash of vinegar... Mustard and Kraft mayo..

Figured while I was stirring the beans too.....

I'll get more pictures of the ribs after they come out of the juice and beer..


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

YUM! By the way, the pulled pork is ridiculously amazing, like melt in your mouth delicious. We had a little for lunch and it didn't even make a dent in that big ol' pan. I bought some fancy schmancy organic local barbecue sauce for it, and it was stinking disgusting (thank goodness I didn't smother it in it like my husband had planned). I'll be making my own tomorrow and e-mailing the company to get my money back. I could have smashed up some cruddy tomatoes and added water myself.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Y'all makin' me hungry!

I have 4 pork shoulders in my freezer and another 4 in the freezer at our cabin. Meijer's had them on sale for 99Â¢/lb a few months ago. 

It's been close to 100Âº here for the past week, so I ain't sitting in that heat to smoke a shoulder, but it's going to be in the high 70's later this week.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It's almost 100 here today... and STEAMY... Nice thing about smoking.. once you know your smoker, you only have to touch it every few hours, and not stand there long... 

Pulled them out of the juice and beer and sauced them up. Turned the smoke off and will let it sit in the heat for another hour to make the sauce thick and sticky...

Several bones fell out of the ends, and they are trying to fall apart... I'm HUNGRY!!! *lick lips Wyle Coyote Style*


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe! I've never made classic mustard potato salad, I grew up with the potato, egg, pea and may version. Of course I have no gherkins and the store is way too far away to go get any! But next time...

Enjoy your BBQ today!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

hmm..never seen tater salad with peas....

Mustard salad is easy and simple...
your dressing is going to be around 2/3 mayo to 1/3 mustard....
I use simple sweet relish and don't bother with dicing other than the onions.
we also like celery seed in ours.
Mine comes out significantly more chunky...that pic looks almost like soup to me. 
It is a recipe that has tons of flexibility...everyone's tastes are going to be different.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Simi---I just want YOU to be the first to know but I did my family search and YOU and I are related so pm me and I will give you my addy so that the invit's will start comming for such events.ig:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. I don't know.. I've been wanting to see Alaska too.... I could be the cousin that never leaves 

I make my tater salad so that you get a little bit of mashed taters too... a little creamy, a little chunky...

No peas in mine thanks.. yuck...


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Cousin---we could toss some salmon and put on a pot for crab to pair up with the ribs. If you get this far north and do not stop by I will disown you and we will no longer be family.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've never been big on salmon, but I'd do crab all day....

Sadly, I think our traveling will be over unless we don't do animals and land some decent jobs in WV..


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

WOW !! I did not know we were allowed to post FOOD porn!!!! LOL ... Good stuff there friend!!!:rock:


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> I've never been big on salmon, but I'd do crab all day....
> 
> Sadly, I think our traveling will be over unless we don't do animals and land some decent jobs in WV..


 It all looks very good. CF smokes a pretty good fish.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

OOOOOOOH. That pulled pork needs some juicy coleslaw and a big ole' sourdough roll.

Them ribs don't look bad neither....James


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

five a.m. and I'm sitting here drooling... LOL!


----------

